# Diner/rest bidding help



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

hey guys i have an opportunity for bidding a diner, its open 24 hours. 2inch trigger. i dont know how to price it or even what options to use. lot of experience plowing but not pricing. its about an acre and half. without salt thank you


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures would help. How much do you charge per hour? I'd bid an acre and a half at 180.00-200.00 per push without salt. Just a guess without seeing it. But insurance rates in Jersey are crazy, so it would probably be a lot more in your area to cover your expenses.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2050462 said:


> hey guys i have an opportunity for bidding a diner, its open 24 hours. 2inch trigger. i dont know how to price it or even what options to use. lot of experience plowing but not pricing. its about an acre and half. without salt thank you


No salting on a 24 hour diner?

Unless your contract states the owner of that diner is completely responsible for slip and falls, I would run, not walk, run away from this.

How many slip and falls did they have before the last contractor said enough and walked?

Looking at roughly 45 min. to 1 hour for 1.5 acres depending on curbs, placement of snow, etc... could be a little less or more.

So how much do you have to make per hour to make a profit?

Make sure you bump it up a bit because your going to be going there a lot because it is a 24 hour diner, you will be coming back to clear spots of cars that were there while you were plowing.

good luck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

UniqueTouch;2050462 said:


> hey guys i have an opportunity for bidding a diner, its open 24 hours. 2inch trigger. i dont know how to price it or even what options to use. lot of experience plowing but not pricing. its about an acre and half. without salt thank you


I see you have been around for a couple of years,
Soo....
You will plow it every time there is 2" on the ground.
The avg guy can plow an onen acre in under an hr.
How long does it take you to plow a acre?
Sidewalks? Salt?
What are your salt prices?

I'm sure you have sat down and figured out how much it costs to run your operation a hr and what you want for profit.

So, you tell us, what is your bid to plow it every time there is 2"?

You don't need a price for 3-6 or 7-10" becuse you would have plowed it at 2".

I have serviced 3, 24/7 restraunts at the same time and none of them wanted salt. In 12 years of servicing them I never heard about even one slip/fall.
And these places were close to bars and would fill up at after last call.

Lucky, maybe,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2050777 said:


> I
> I have serviced 3, 24/7 restraunts at the same time and none of them wanted salt. In 12 years of servicing them I never heard about even one slip/fall.
> And these places were close to bars and would fill up at after last call.
> 
> *Lucky, maybe*,


No luck, the people I know from northern Minn walk better liquored up, understand what snow/ice does to the ground and they wear appropriate footwear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2050794 said:


> No luck, the people I know from northern Minn walk better liquored up, understand what snow/ice does to the ground and they wear appropriate footwear.


Weirdest thing that some people grasp the concept that snow is slippery.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to fall down drunk in the summer....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

U don't any more ?...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't drink anymore, people used to think I was obnoxious...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're not anymore?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Only to other obnoxiers....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol........


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

*thanks guys*

appreciate it, really do, have a good night guys,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

UniqueTouch;2050890 said:


> appreciate it, really do, have a good night guys,


Don't let those morons get to Ya,
A few of us asked legit questions only u can answer.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

A few more details on the lot and you would get better answers . Just trying to keep up with some of the biggest morons on this site ....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dinner owners are cheap. Never seen one here plowed during a storm every two inches. If you gotta hit the whole lot every time, 175.00


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave;2051184 said:


> Dinner owners are cheap. Never seen one here plowed during a storm every two inches. If you gotta hit the whole lot every time, 175.00


City Wok uses busboys with shovels to clear the parking lot and woks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We were in a diner one night, the owner said he would buy us breakfast if we plowed his lot, we just paid for our eggs.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

update. i spoke to the owner. he said he will put it in writing that if he decides to not have me salt that i am not responsible. believe it or not he said since it isnt busy when it snows he probably only going to want it done once unless we get about 10 plus inches then only twice. and he'll let me know when he wants it salted. i measured the lot it is 65000 sqft. with 100 ft of side walks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

UniqueTouch;2051627 said:


> update. i spoke to the owner. he said he will put it in writing that if he decides to not have me salt that i am not responsible. believe it or not he said since it isnt busy when it snows he probably only going to want it done once unless we get about 10 plus inches then only twice. and he'll let me know when he wants it salted. i measured the lot it is 65000 sqft. with 100 ft of side walks


FWIW customers that don't want to commit to a regular schedule and services end up being a PITA. If you have the resource capacity and mental bandwidth to deal with this bid it, I'd rather have a route that's remains constant for every storm.

Out west a 65k lot with 100ft of 48" walk would go for $200-250.00 for 1-4"and no salt


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

*reply*

thank you i appreciate that. yea unfortunately i don't know how to find commercial jobs to bid. i just cannot get a hold of anyone or know how to. i have just been doing churches bc i have been able to get a hold of them easier


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

With non committed customers the best approach is to submit 2 prices. Your way and their way. If you explain the added cost and the difference in response time some come around and become good customers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If he calls you to plow when the storm is done. Say there is 8 inches. A lot that is that big, your gonna b there a while. For that I'd b at least 250.00


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

UniqueTouch;2051658 said:


> thank you i appreciate that. yea unfortunately i don't know how to find commercial jobs to bid. i just cannot get a hold of anyone or know how to. i have just been doing churches bc i have been able to get a hold of them easier


Multi office/store buildings are typically managed by a Property Management Company, they typically don't pay as well and can be a PITA because all the tenants have their own opinion on how things should be done.

Standalone / single tenant building typically pay better and much easier to work for. It's probably to late this season to bid on anything but start looking for next year by driving around looking for property's your equipped for and want to plow. During the winter drive by to see how the current guy is servicing the property, this will give you an idea of what they're looking for and give you time to dial in a bid for season. 
Towards the end of the season March call the business and ask to speak to the Facility's / Maintenance Mgr in hopes of getting an appointment. From there get your sales game in motion and hopefully get the job.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

UniqueTouch;2051627 said:


> update. i spoke to the owner. he said he will put it in writing that if he decides to not have me salt that i am not responsible. believe it or not he said since it isnt busy when it snows he probably only going to want it done once unless we get about 10 plus inches then only twice. and he'll let me know when he wants it salted. i measured the lot it is 65000 sqft. with 100 ft of side walks


Hint, you don't plow packed snow and ice build up from his lot.
you dont melt it away, you drive away.

no business man lets is lot become so fouled as to make it hard for customers he invited to come to his business.

Bottom line find a better customer.
Go to the business that you want to plow.
introduce yourself, sell your service and yourself.
You will find better accounts.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

So twice on a 10 in storm? How about a 6 or an 8? If it wasn't 24 hours I could understand that, but the place will be a disaster. 
I think you should pass on it, I really think you will have a lot of headaches from this guy


----------

